# part of diet or treats??



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi guys i was just wondering if i can feed my mice;

1. cooked rice (medium grain, wholegrain brown rice)
2. porridge (no milk just water and no sugar)
3. weetbix in water
4. boiled egg (mashed) with cooked rice
5. honey with porridge (cook how said above then add honey)
6. fruit chopped up with 100% lactose free yogert witch is 99% fat free

thanks :]


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Go easy on the honey and avoid citrus fruits, and this is all good. And not too much of the egg. Too much protein can be a problem. They need to wear down their teeth, so something hard, not necessarily food, to chew on is necessary, or they will chew up the furnishings (they'll do some of that in any case). Chew sticks ready made would do, or homemade, just be sure it's a safe wood.
The weetbix don't need to be moistened. the rolled oats or whatever don't need that either. My meces get plain grains as the majority of their rations, and the good hard red wheat is great for the teeth and loaded with vitamins.


----------

